# Furry / TF Movies with Photo-Realistic Characters



## slycooper777 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not sure how many of these types of movies have even been made.  Here's what I'm looking for:

1. The movie must have furry / anthropomorphic animal characters.  Transformations are a bonus.

2. The effects have to be good - i.e. realistic looking.  No cartoons, no wannabe special effects, just something that looks somewhat real.  A good example of this would be something like the Chronicles of Narnia, where the animals actually look real.

3. No sicko/violent movies, aka no insane-werewolf-goes-on-a-killing-spree type movies.  Sadly many transformation movies that even come close to meeting these criteria seem to be of this type.  The movie needs to have a story, and it can't contain explicit content, so no X-rated movies, and ideally no R-rated movies either.

A good example of a well-executed animal transformation movie scene is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5j3742MMcc where Jake transforms into a wolf in New Moon.

GO!


----------



## REDnico (Jan 6, 2010)

your TF example is from Twilight :c


----------



## Aden (Jan 6, 2010)

REDnico said:


> your TF example is from Twilight :c



This thread is not going to go well

\10 bucks says OP wants it in order to get off somehow


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 6, 2010)

REDnico said:


> your TF example is from Twilight :c



I feel your pain. DX


----------



## Conker (Jan 6, 2010)

Stop being a bitch and just watch some fun werewolf movies.

About the only thing you'll actually find.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2010)

Watch some real werewolf movies.
Twatlight does not count.

Skinwalkers is okay.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 6, 2010)

I would recommend Dog Soldiers.

It fits two of your criteria.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

Yah know, I remember a live-action Nickelodeon show from a numbe of years back. I forget the name of it, but it featured teens who could change into various animals.

It's on the tip of my tongue...


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Yah know, I remember a live-action Nickelodeon show from a numbe of years back. I forget the name of it, but it featured teens who could change into various animals.
> 
> It's on the tip of my tongue...



Animorphs.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Animorphs.



Thanks Zeke!

Never cared for the show myself, but it might fit the OP's list.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Thanks Zeke!
> 
> Never cared for the show myself, but it might fit the OP's list.



The show was bad IMO...he may like it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The show was bad IMO...he may like it.



Guess that's why I didn't like it then.

But it has it's fans. Many don't like Space Cases, but I have fond memories of it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Guess that's why I didn't like it then.
> 
> But it has it's fans. Many don't like Space Cases, but I have fond memories of it.



I still like the books. 

Never saw Space Cases.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I still like the books.
> 
> Never saw Space Cases.



Never read the books myself. At that age, the concept never appealed to me. *Shrugs.*


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Watch some real werewolf movies.
> Twatlight does not count.
> 
> Skinwalkers is okay.


This^


----------



## Delta (Jan 6, 2010)

"Cat Shit One"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOAPKxqutv8

Fo' sho.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I still like the books.



...
<_<
>_>
...

i have them all ._.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> \10 bucks says OP wants it in order to get off somehow


Exactly what I thought while reading the OP


----------



## REDnico (Jan 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Exactly what I thought while reading the OP



I think everyone was, its just not everyone wanted to be mean.

but I thought it too :3c


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm sure that most of the "Hey...I'm looking for (insert whatever-the-hell)" threads are nothing more than a thinly veiled attempt at getting the joy juice flowing.


----------



## Conker (Jan 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Watch some real werewolf movies.
> 
> 
> Skinwalkers is okay.


Added to netflix queue. Looks interesting!


----------



## Molotov (Jan 7, 2010)

American Werewolf in London.
I personally like "...in Paris" more, but eh.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Animorphs.


They made a TV adaptation of it?  Never heard about that.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> They made a TV adaptation of it?  Never heard about that.



Yeah, back in the 1990s. Nick cancelled it because of complaints. It's on YouTube somewhere...


----------



## Zaaz (Jan 7, 2010)

The BEST warewolf movie trillogy has to be Ginger Snaps.

The real deal.

Z


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 7, 2010)

Zaaz said:


> The BEST warewolf movie trillogy has to be Ginger Snaps.
> 
> The real deal.
> 
> Z





Ehwut?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2010)

Zaaz said:


> The BEST warewolf movie trillogy has to be Ginger Snaps.
> 
> The real deal.
> 
> Z



I will agree with you on that. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

So has OP gotten rid of his erection yet?  Because if he hasn't, he should probably call a doctor.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So has OP gotten rid of his erection yet?  Because if he hasn't, he should probably call a doctor.



or leave it alone.

o murr.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 7, 2010)

When I read TF I instantly thought of Team Fortress...
I've also just noticed that when browsing the internet, I by default place my fingers on the WASD keys.
I hate Valve so much right now.
[/off_topic]

D:


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> or leave it alone.
> 
> o murr.


Priapism is nothing to murr at.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Priapism is nothing to murr at.



it's not like I would know.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it's not like I would know.


I wouldn't know personally either, but hearing about it makes me cringe.


Then again, I'm easy to gross out.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wouldn't know personally either, but hearing about it makes me cringe.
> 
> 
> Then again, I'm easy to gross out.



cutting your dick in half.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wouldn't know personally either, but hearing about it makes me cringe.
> 
> 
> Then again, I'm easy to gross out.


wuss

man up and see if you can watch pain olmpics or some shit nothing bugs you after that


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> cutting your dick in half.


Yeah, that did it.



The Drunken Ace said:


> wuss
> 
> man up and see if you can watch pain olmpics or some shit nothing bugs you after that


oh FUCK no. 

I can't even watch someone getting tortured on a movie or something.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah, that did it.
> 
> 
> oh FUCK no.
> ...





come over to my house.
we can cure that.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> he should probably call a doctor.



Doctor who?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> come over to my house.
> we can cure that.


You torturing me to get your rocks off isn't going to make me more tolerant to it >:[


Doctor Timewolf said:


> Doctor who?


Dammit.  Damn you.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> come over to my house.
> we can cure that.



;3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 7, 2010)

Zaaz said:


> The BEST warewolf movie trillogy has to be Ginger Snaps.
> 
> The real deal.
> 
> Z


Well I have to agree. The graphics are stunning.:smile:


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm. The only thing that comes to mind when you say PG-13, non-homicidal, werewolf movie is Blood and Chocolate.

However, if you're really looking for a TF movie just for arousal, that might not do it since they TF with a light aura surrounding them. 

The Howling has a TF sex scene but is rated R.

American Werewolf series has some of the most graphic TF's I've seen and is quite funny when he converses with the ghosts of his victims.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You torturing me to get your rocks off isn't going to make me more tolerant to it >:[
> 
> Dammit.  Damn you.



trust me, I'm the doctor.


----------



## slycooper777 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, talk about jumping to conclusions.  To anybody who wants to make demeaning statements about why I asked the question, I have one thing to say: **** off.  I'm well aware of certain - ahem - sections of the Furry fandom that tend to like _that_ kind of stuff.  I _don't_.   End of story.

Getting back to the topic, I have seen some Animorphs clips and they're pretty awful from a CGI standpoint.  Like I said, about the only two that I've found that have really good graphics are the Chronicles of Narnia (I've seen both and it's still my favorite movie) and that specific clip I gave from New Moon.  Other than that, it all seems to be mostly the other type (fake-looking or horror-type).

Once again, if you intend to make nasty comments and jump to conclusions that you have no right jumping to, log off for a while and think about if you'd say that thing to that person if they were standing face-to-face in front of you.  It prevents making yourself look like a fool.


----------



## Conker (Jan 8, 2010)

slycooper777 said:


> Once again, if you intend to make nasty comments and jump to conclusions that you have no right jumping to, log off for a while and think about if you'd say that thing to that person if they were standing face-to-face in front of you.  It prevents making yourself look like a fool.


I think most of us would still say mean things to a furry in person or not


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2010)

slycooper777 said:


> Wow, talk about jumping to conclusions.  To anybody who wants to make demeaning statements about why I asked the question, I have one thing to say: **** off.  I'm well aware of certain - ahem - sections of the Furry fandom that tend to like _that_ kind of stuff.  I _don't_.   End of story.
> 
> Getting back to the topic, I have seen some Animorphs clips and they're pretty awful from a CGI standpoint.  Like I said, about the only two that I've found that have really good graphics are the Chronicles of Narnia (I've seen both and it's still my favorite movie) and that specific clip I gave from New Moon.  Other than that, it all seems to be mostly the other type (fake-looking or horror-type).
> 
> Once again, if you intend to make nasty comments and jump to conclusions that you have no right jumping to, log off for a while and think about if you'd say that thing to that person if they were standing face-to-face in front of you.  It prevents making yourself look like a fool.




I would actually say mean things to your face. See, I thought about it.
:3

The so-called "Werewolves" in New moon are just Skinwalkers (if you've read the book). Besides Van Hellsing, Gingersnaps, American Werewolf in London, Underworld, The Wolf man, Full moon High, Big bad Wolf, Never cry Werewolf, Wolf, Dog Soldiers, etc...etc..You are walking a thin line just to try and find a REALISTIC looking werewolf movie. 
 John Landis is a fucking god for making the Werewolf TFs look almost real for the shock value.


----------



## Conker (Jan 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I would actually say mean things to your face. See, I thought about it.
> :3
> 
> The so-called "Werewolves" in New moon are just Skinwalkers (if you've read the book). Besides Van Hellsing, Gingersnaps, American Werewolf in London, Underworld, The Wolf man, Full moon High, Big bad Wolf, Never cry Werewolf, Wolf, Dog Soldiers, etc...etc..You are walking a thin line just to try and find a REALISTIC looking werewolf movie.
> John Landis is a fucking god for making the Werewolf TFs look almost real for the shock value.


You make me want to watch some of those movies (the ones I haven't seen already).

Wonder if any are streamable via netflix...

Werewolves and vampires, love it. Shame Stephenie Meyer gave both a big fat seal sized Cleavland steamer


----------



## joey2joey (Jan 8, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> When I read TF I instantly thought of Team Fortress...
> I've also just noticed that when browsing the internet, I by default place my fingers on the WASD keys.
> I hate Valve so much right now.
> [/off_topic]
> ...



That's exactly like me.

Also, here is how Twilight should have ended - http://themovieblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Blade-Twilight.jpg


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2010)

Conker said:


> You make me want to watch some of those movies (the ones I haven't seen already).
> 
> Wonder if any are streamable via netflix...
> 
> Werewolves and vampires, love it. Shame Stephenie Meyer gave both a big fat seal sized Cleavland steamer



Maybe available on netflix..
A few of the titles I have Listed had some "issues with acting".
"Wolf" with Jack Nicholas was decent. 

The new "Trick 'r Treat" film was awesome. It has Werewolves in it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2010)

joey2joey said:


> That's exactly like me.
> 
> Also, here is how Twilight should have ended - http://themovieblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Blade-Twilight.jpg



lol Yes.

or

This one right here.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

slycooper777 said:


> Wow, talk about jumping to conclusions.  To anybody who wants to make demeaning statements about why I asked the question, I have one thing to say: **** off.  I'm well aware of certain - ahem - sections of the Furry fandom that tend to like _that_ kind of stuff.  I _don't_.   End of story.
> 
> Getting back to the topic, I have seen some Animorphs clips and they're pretty awful from a CGI standpoint.  Like I said, about the only two that I've found that have really good graphics are the Chronicles of Narnia (I've seen both and it's still my favorite movie) and that specific clip I gave from New Moon.  Other than that, it all seems to be mostly the other type (fake-looking or horror-type).
> 
> Once again, if you intend to make nasty comments and jump to conclusions that you have no right jumping to, log off for a while and think about if you'd say that thing to that person if they were standing face-to-face in front of you.  It prevents making yourself look like a fool.


So you _did_ get rid of that erection?  I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So you _did_ get rid of that erection?  I'm glad to hear it.




Lol


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 9, 2010)

District 9. Ah. I was so upset when I found out it was a tf film. I was even more upset when I found out prawns were herms. D:


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> District 9. Ah. I was so upset when I found out it was a tf film. I was even more upset when I found out prawns were herms. D:


THEY WERE!?... oh well i still liked that movie


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So you _did_ get rid of that erection?  I'm glad to hear it.


No, he didn't. He's just mad we found out.


----------



## darzoz (Jan 9, 2010)

does that one part in the 3rd harry potter movie count?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a7Bw93ABfA


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

darzoz said:


> does that one part in the 3rd harry potter movie count?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a7Bw93ABfA


In my opinion no


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 9, 2010)

OP could just watch an animal move like Milo and Otis.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 10, 2010)

That movie the wolfman that's coming out looks like it does.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 10, 2010)

If he's after good werewolf movies then I suggest Ginger Snaps, though the scene is a horror scene and meant to look painful. But if you like humans with slight animal features halfway through the movie she grows teets and has a more lupine appearance. Oh and a little piggy tail.

Company of Wolves has some varied tf scenes; from a guy ripping his skin off to become a wolf to the wolf-out-of-the-mouth scene from the dvd cover. Again its meant to look gorey and weird, but no cgi!


----------



## zetazoop (Jun 21, 2020)

I have the 1959 Disney movie The Shaggy Dog   
The Shaggy Dog (1959) - IMDb
Ever since seeing it when I was about 8, I wanted to be able to turn into a dog.  Also later, sometimes a wolf.  The closest I've managed is my Worgen characters in World of Warcraft.  But now that I play World of Warcraft, my favorite avatar is the female Draenei that were introduced with the Burning Crusade expansion.  If I met my Draenei IRL or became her, either way would be so cool.   She's 7'4, weighs 235, (BMI around 25, 26) perfectly built, interesting tail offers possibilities (see I Know Where We Are (HD) : Minion's Quest on Youtube - in fact, watch all 5 Minion's Quest videos)

In World of Warcraft, if you get Moonfang's Paw (from Darkmoon Faire things), you can turn your character into a wolf.  Also from Darkmoon Faire, you might win the pet Moon Moon (baby wolfling).  I would take my Warcraft characters who are of the class Hunter's and train a pet hunting wolf companion, then rez the pet Moon Moon, then use the Moonfang's Paw to turn myself into a quadruped wolf and run all three of us around yelling "WE ARE PACK!"  racing around through Trade Center in Stormwind.

In  the MUVE (Multi-User Virtual Environment) Second Life, I can be any darn thing I please!  Also DO anything.  My first choice there was a flying horse.


----------



## zetazoop (Jun 21, 2020)

slycooper777 said:


> Wow, talk about jumping to conclusions.  To anybody who wants to make demeaning statements about why I asked the question, I have one thing to say: **** off.  I'm well aware of certain - ahem - sections of the Furry fandom that tend to like _that_ kind of stuff.  I _don't_.   End of story.
> 
> Getting back to the topic, I have seen some Animorphs clips and they're pretty awful from a CGI standpoint.  Like I said, about the only two that I've found that have really good graphics are the Chronicles of Narnia (I've seen both and it's still my favorite movie) and that specific clip I gave from New Moon.  Other than that, it all seems to be mostly the other type (fake-looking or horror-type).
> 
> Once again, if you intend to make nasty comments and jump to conclusions that you have no right jumping to, log off for a while and think about if you'd say that thing to that person if they were standing face-to-face in front of you.  It prevents making yourself look like a fool.


I love the Narnia movies!


----------



## zetazoop (Jun 21, 2020)

Captain Spyro said:


> Guess that's why I didn't like it then.
> 
> But it has it's fans. Many don't like Space Cases, but I have fond memories of it.


I'd never heard of Space Cases.  I'll have to go look it up.
They didn't have transformations, but does anyone else remember the Thundercats cartoons?


----------



## zetazoop (Jun 21, 2020)

Waiting for technology to advance a little more than https://newzoogle.com/best-animal-face-changer-apps-android/ 
In 5 or 10 years, you'll probably be able to make your own personal transformation videos.


----------

